# rotary table



## SWARFEATER (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't use this much but it saves a lot of time and work when I do, its a 12" Hartford super spacer converted to power drive.(clutchable on/off). to get it down to usable speed took a massive gear reduction, so I cast a box and using a windshield wiper motor to drive a second wiper gearbox worked perfectly. I drive it with a 24 volt (variable bwo fan controller) supply from an old radio shack stereo (15 amp).  gives good surface speed from center all the way out to the end.  saves a lot of time on jobs that go from lathe to mill and back so on and so on,using the mill as a lathe.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it does not have a separate power supply though, all 3 axis on my millrite  have the same wiper motor power feeds. even the knee works great for boring under feed without overheating, I built all the drives with $20 wipers from the junk yard. and they all have #40 chain drives. all are variable speed with a 30 volt jog button, and all have a sliding clutch to connect/disconnect.  and the are all 10 years or more old and still working fine.


----------

